# How to read the CSO Residential Property Price Index



## Brendan Burgess (6 Jan 2016)

I have just been shown how to read the database, and as it applies to other CSO databases, I thought it would be useful to share it.

Step 1 - Find the Residential Property Price Index 

Click on  [broken link removed]

(CSO.ie/Databases/StatBank/Economy/Prices/House Prices)
Click on 

[broken link removed]

This gives you this intimidating screen:


In the top box, click on the first line - Residential Property Price Index (The others will be unselected)
In the left hand side box, click on National - All residential properties
In the right hand side box, scroll down to 2005 M01 and shift and click on it - this selects all months

Click on Show Table and this will give you a long line of information



Now click on the blue arrow to the right of Edit Table and this will give you the information in an easier format:



If you want a graph, click on the blue arrow beside Graphics to get...



If you want it in Excel, Under Download File as..., click on Excel and hit the blue arrow.


----------



## Purple (6 Jan 2016)

Thanks Brendan, very useful.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (21 Jun 2016)

Update for Dublin prices


----------



## dub_nerd (1 Jul 2016)

If you would like a quick graphical summary of the CSO Residential Property Price Index, I keep one updated at this link. The eight selectable statistics on the right hand side are effectively the eight tables from the report. The graph shows the index value and the rate of change, selectable from three intervals via the "Change" radio button. Float your mouse over the graph to see values for particular months. There is a link to the raw data in spreadsheet form below the graph, and also a link to the CSO website. If you want to link to the graph for a particular statistic, you can compose a parameterised URL like the following:

Dublin Apartments, month-on-month change


----------

